# Hydrolock



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone in Illinois or in the midwest area for that matter experience any hydrolock with all the snow/rain. Trying to see wether I should save up for the BSH CAI or an EVO Tuning short ram.
Thanks in advance:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

unless you DIP the CAI in water, then no problems.


----------



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

Really that seems so extreme though. Also wouldn't more people be running CAI like the carbonio or BSH if it wasn't for the fear of hydrolock?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you'd have to drive thru a foot of water!

i had BSH's cai and i was tanked on coils tuck tire on 18's. i had zero issues daily driving it in all weather


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

VelozRacing said:


> Also wouldn't more people be running CAI like the carbonio or BSH if it wasn't for the fear of hydrolock?


My $0.02 is that many people are on a budget and spend their money on wheels, exhausts, or cosmetic parts, not due to fear of hydrolock.


----------



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

I remember reading about NLS a while ago in PVW, awesome pair of rabbits:thumbup: while you had the BSH what did you think of it. I think that's the one I'm gonna end up buying


----------



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

brian81 said:


> My $0.02 is that many people are on a budget and spend their money on wheels, exhausts, or cosmetic parts, not due to fear of hydrolock.


Yup that makes sense:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i've had the BSH CAI for about a year now and i live in PA. I've made it through the winter and many rainy weather. I've gone through multiple puddles that splash over my hood all the time without any type of problem. I was alittle scared when experiencing these situations but my car is still running:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

over all....the BSH is the best intake in the 2.5L market.
good parts, built nice, good price, fits good, looks good. ONLY intake that doesn't throw CEL without software or a ring.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had the Carbonio on through Bavarian rain and Swedish winter with no problem so far; I was a little worried after I lowered the car, but it's so deep into the fender well you'd reall have to drive through some deep water for it to be an issue


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

I have the hydrolock fear also. Ive always used shortrams,but I really like the new whale penis thats coming out soon for my 2010. I one time hydrolocked a chevy cavalier(stock intake) messing around it a mall parking lot in deep puddles like 2-3 feet. I was young and dumb, if you have common sense I don't see it being an issue.


----------



## rsStewie (Jan 25, 2008)

> I was young and dumb, if you have common sense I don't see it being an issue.


Being 17 years old, sometimes common sense is all that readily available


----------



## AcidBlaze (Jul 25, 2005)

**

I've done this too my car... In deep Oregon mud puddle... Had my car towed and I fixed it all myself... Honestly, go with a cold air intake and be smart about it. Carbonio makes a great product and a CAI is MUCH better. Colder air=better performance. Sept when theirs deep water


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

what if the car was slammed and had no fender walls, would you guys run a bsh cai? 
i want a shield for mine, i can see it get soaking wet which is not good


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I am in IL and have hydrolocked my bunny with the VF intake. I am on H&R coils spun all the way down. I was coming off 53 at Algonquin and there was a small flash flood. the water was up to my rocker and I guess it sucked in enough water to stall the motor. I had it towed to the dealer and after new plugs, coils and an oil change it has been good. When we pulled the plugs and cranked the motor it was like 5 jets of water puking the water out.


----------



## travicon (Jan 26, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> what if the car was slammed and had no fender walls, would you guys run a bsh cai?
> i want a shield for mine, i can see it get soaking wet which is not good


 on my previous car (mazda3) the intake snaked down into the wheel well on the driver's side and my car didnt have the splash shield due to an accident in which some idiot hit the front end of my car parked in front of my house. basically when it rained the drivers side front wheel would just kick water/debris onto the filter/splash shield and occasionally would throw a cel and run limp mode for a couple of days and threw a "MAF out of range code". then i was driving home on a stormy day on an unfamiliar road and the water was about an inch below the top of the curb(4-5 inches of water i would guess) and i couldnt really gauge the depth and with traffic behind me i had no other choice but to plunge forward and that was it. car stalled immediately. dad towed me home via his jeep, didnt start it or turn it over, took the cai and throttle body apart, dried everything up, took it for an oil change and the car ran fine for 5 weeks then kaboom on the freeway due to a warped piston head from water damage. so yes you do run a much higher risk with no fender walls/splash shields.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Before I got my fog lights installed when I took it to the local Auto-bell the jets of water would hit around the filter and nothing happened to it. It's a Carbonio btw


----------

